# New Hampshire



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anybody know a reliable charter agency in New Hampshire, Massachusetts or Maine? We are looking for 4 sail yachts, 46 to 50 f.
Destination: Newfoundland


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Call Hinckley in SW Harbor. They''ve probably got the biggest fleet, or could refer you elsewhere. Seems like I saw Stardust now has a Portland, Maine operation. I can''t, however, fathom anyone letting you sail out to Newfoundland on one of their boats......


----------

